# Oak Pegboard



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

My wife wants a pegboard in her sewing room. All of the cabinets and trim are oak and of course wants oak pegboard.

I searched online and could not find anything. Had anyone seen such a thing.

I could use oak plywood with oak trim and drill a zillion holes with a router and jig. I probably would make oak pegs instead of metal ones.

Anyone with a better idea would be appreciated.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I think you have the right idea with the plywood. I guess it all depends on how big of a pegboard she wants and how many pegs and what the function of will be. You can fin oak dowels online or make your own.


----------



## dannelson (Nov 28, 2011)

how big? we have done this work before out of cherry ply in a tricked out garage. hire a cnc guy like me and no worries. dan nelson [email protected]


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

I would use a peg board as a template and drill a zillion holes

with a good brad bit to your desired size and use oak dowels

and finish to suite.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Buy commercial grade oak plywood. The cheap stuff has too thin of a upper veneer. I would tape the entire line or set of lines to further make sure you preserve the surface of the plywood as you drill your holes. *Bearpaw* set me wise to the difference between box store and quality plywood years ago. Makes a big difference.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I think that I must have bought the last 1/4" wood grained pegboard in the world about 4 years ago. Used it in my shop on all the walls. Had to go to two different stores to get what I needed.
Bill


----------



## rhford (Aug 28, 2013)

One other option, especially if you can't find oak plywood, would be to use standard pegboard and laminate it with iron-on oak veneer. It is the same stuff you use for edge banding, but it comes in many sizes including pretty large ones. You'd still have to drill the holes and insert oak dowels, but the locations would be easier.

Ron


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

How about an oak slatwall instead of pegboard? Found several with Google.


----------

